# JD 317 dirt plow?!?!



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

I've got a 83' JD 317. Can anyone tell me what I need to hook a plow to the back to use in my gardens? It has the dual hydro controls (one for mower deck, the other I assume for some other kind of lifting). But this tractor has no kind of 3-point hitch in the back. Is this an option I need to buy? I've seen other videos of people using a 317 to plow with and would like to be able to do the same with mine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I believe the second lever is for your additional set of remotes up front. These are used for controling a snow throwers shute direction while the other set is for raising or lowering, in addition to the mower deck.


----------



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

When I read ur response it hit me like a Mack truck. Duhhh!! What was i thinking, I've got a snowblade for this tractor also. Yes, one lever-up/down and the other one controls-left/right movement. But, do you have any idea how you can lift a 1- bottom plow in the back?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

1940johndeereL said:


> When I read ur response it hit me like a Mack truck. Duhhh!! What was i thinking, I've got a snowblade for this tractor also. Yes, one lever-up/down and the other one controls-left/right movement. But, do you have any idea how you can lift a 1- bottom plow in the back?


To my knowledge, outside of having a 3 point hitch......... you'd hae to fabricate something. Otherwise, it's a draw bar only scenario. Those 317s are sure great units. I looked high and low for one, then wound up going with a Kubota BX 2200.


----------



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

Ya, that's kinda what I thought. Couldn't get a real good view of the others I had seen with a plow on the back. And you're right it's a soild tractor (they don't build em like they used too)!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

1940johndeereL said:


> Ya, that's kinda what I thought. Couldn't get a real good view of the others I had seen with a plow on the back. And you're right it's a soild tractor (they don't build em like they used too)!


My 316 is 830 pounds! I'd be rebuilding it were it not for the fact that Onan quit making those motors so parts are a bit nuts. That little 3 cyl diesel sure will sound sweet under load mowing this Spring!


----------



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

So I did a little digging and was able to come up with some JD part numbers for the 3-p.h. Gonna call tomorrow and see whats avalible (or not) anymore. Better make sure I've got my cup of coffee and I'm sittin' down before I ask about pricing!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

1940johndeereL said:


> So I did a little digging and was able to come up with some JD part numbers for the 3-p.h. Gonna call tomorrow and see whats avalible (or not) anymore. Better make sure I've got my cup of coffee and I'm sittin' down before I ask about pricing!!!


............And then...... Do like I did and check out the orange machines!:lmao: I think it would be cool if you could pull it off, but bajeeze, I bet it's involved. It almost certainly would have to be. You should trade up to the 400 or 425. Still has the Kohler engine but the 3 point you need. Might be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

And the dealer says . . . NO LONGER AVALIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

1940johndeereL said:


> And the dealer says . . . NO LONGER AVALIBLE!!!!!!


But they "did" have them? You might check out Ebay and craigslist. It really does suck that John Deere is dropping the ball on their older equipment. My 316 has a rusted out deck and you can't buy a new one, the Onan motors are no more, so parts are really expensive. I just put a new fuel pump on mine...........::dazed: and:dazed: ................but mostly


----------



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

Did NOT They said the JD part #'s were obsolete and didn't sub to any other number! When I told him I'll have to start watching on e-bay he said 'Good Luck!'. Now my mission is to find out what is the oldest year/model of 3-point they DO have and can it be made to fit on my 317. If this tractor wasn't in such good shape I'd probably just give up on the whole thing. But as it sits it's still worth it to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

tractor beam said:


> But they "did" have them? You might check out Ebay and craigslist. It really does suck that John Deere is dropping the ball on their older equipment. My 316 has a rusted out deck and you can't buy a new one, the Onan motors are no more, so parts are really expensive. I just put a new fuel pump on mine...........::dazed: and:dazed: ................but mostly


I just meant that they "did" make a 3 point at one time for the 317? How about getting another machine that in fact has the 3 point already? In the long run, it might be more feasable.


----------



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh, sorry I misunderstood ya there. But ya, it was offered. Haven't seen many with em'. When I got this tractor all the manuals came with it (operators, parts, tech book). That's where I got my part #'s at.


----------



## danp (Apr 17, 2012)

*pups*



tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum! I believe the second lever is for your additional set of remotes up front. These are used for controling a snow throwers shute direction while the other set is for raising or lowering, in addition to the mower deck.


I have a jd 830 and 3 springers-really cute pups.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

They don't list a 3-pt for a 317, but you might check with; http://www.weekendfreedommachines.com/advertisers/ruegg/ or http://www.redlandhill.com/

Another possibly might be a sleeve hitch, would be cheaper to make. And the attachments would be cheaper. I don't remember off hand if the JD Integral hitch (sleeve hitch) will fit a 317, but will fit a 314, if they're the same! ~~ grnspot


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*317 3pt*

I've got an '84 317,at the shop. Give me a couple days,and I can let you know how to do it. You will have to "T" into the valve,and run some lines back,but it's not a big problem.
The main thing to fab,is the lower bar mounts,and the upper cylinder lift bar.
I'll check on it,in the morning,and get back to you!


----------



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds good! Keep me posted.:friends:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*JD 3pt*

In these pics,the first,I'm pointing at the lift arm for the rear lift bar.
In the second,the lift bar comes through this u-shaped slot to lift the lower hitch arms. In the last 2 ,the lower holes are for mounting the hitch assy ,as is the upper hole.
I've already started making the bracket,and I'll post more pics,as I go,as well as some dimensional drawings.

View attachment 13069


View attachment 13070


View attachment 13071


View attachment 13072


I'm using 3/16 plate,and 2"x2"x1/4 angle for the bracket,and 1"x 1/2" bar for the lift arm.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*3pt hitch*

Well,I got the transfer bar done,and the linkage made. Also got the top arm made up,but I still have to take it off,for final welding/painting.
Monday, I'm going to make the lower lift arms.I still can't find a plow,or other accessory to try it on,yet,and I need to find out how wide the lower arms should be spaced.

View attachment 13161


View attachment 13162


View attachment 13163


View attachment 13164


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*3pt lift*

Well,today I made the lower arms.They are 3"x3/8"x25". The lift eyes are 12" from the front hole center,and 11" from the rear hole center. I used chains to connect to the top lift arm,but you can use a pair of adjustable jack-arms from TSC,etc.
The top arm is 1.5x1.5 square tube,3/16" wall.It is 12" from the center of the shaft,to the top eye. I used an old transaxle shaft(3/4"),for the shaft. It sets 2" from the left side,and the small arm,for the lift linkage is 5"to the right of it.The linkage arm is 3"x1.5"x3/16",and is at a 90 deg. forward angle,from the top lift arm,

View attachment 13166


View attachment 13167


View attachment 13168


In the bottom pic,I'm making the bottom mount for the lower arms. I'm using 2"x2"x1/4 " angle,and a 9/16" dia. rod. the notch,in the angle,is to clear the stock hitch,& is 1" deepx6.5" wide. The angle piece,is 14" long,overall.


----------



## greenhr (Apr 19, 2011)

The JD 317 I have has a three point attachment and the plow hooks onto that attachment. My son uses the 317 to mow so we don't use any of the attachments are you interested in purchasing the three point attachment and a plow and a disk to go with it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The 317 could be set up with either the 3 point hitch or a sleeve hitch that Deere called an "integral hitch". The sleeve hitch is typically avaible on Ebay for around $150 +/- plus another $50-75 for the lift arm. The side lever that raises and lowers the deck also works the sleeve hitch as the lift lever for the hitch pins to the same rockshaft. The sleeve hitch installs with minimal tools into existing holes, takes maybe 5 minutes to install it. I have the sleeve hitch set up on my older Kohler 316. You are going to have a harder time finding catagory "O" implements for the 3 point than you will for the sleeve hitch, and the sleeve hitch implements will also be cheaper.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,maybe...but it's FUN to build!!


----------



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

greenhr, yes very interested in that! If you can email me some pics, and how much you'd want for the hitch that'd be great. 

Brad
[email protected]:secret:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

COOOOL! I get to keep this one! LOL,LOL!


----------



## BillNye420 (Mar 3, 2020)

I have a 3 point hitch and rear hydrolics for sale messege me!


----------

